# Smokey Joes in Fife tonite for 24



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Planning on watching "24" tonight @ our local cigar bar. All welcome to come join us and smoke:cb ......and have a beverage...:al and talk stogies....:sb

click the link to see the hideout!
http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, if I was up there I would be hanging out with you. I will let you guys know when I am up there. I will know by Monday when I will be up there.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Hey, if I was up there I would be hanging out with you. I will let you guys know when I am up there. I will know by Monday when I will be up there.


Brett

Makes for a hell of a long drive but I'm going to make it down there when you make it back to our neck of the woods. Still have that ERDM "special" set aside for you.:w

John


----------

